# CNC turned ball



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2015)

The project is to reproduce some ball joints out of steel. The parts are available at the truck shop but just too expensive. I uploaded the original and the part I made in my little lathe. It was a challenge but a really fun one. One of my buddy's wrote the program and we ran just the first of many today.




 this is the store bought original. Below is what we turned on the CNC.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 25, 2015)

Ah CNC is making parts while I kick back


----------



## Tom O (Oct 26, 2015)

Hmm English wheel?


----------



## Alexander (Oct 26, 2015)

No it is a universal joint for racing. Commonly used in 4 link suspension. This is just the inner part of the bal link.


----------



## Tom O (Oct 29, 2015)

lol just thinking my son and I want to build a English wheel and have started getting some metal together.  I want to make the anvils myself so I am currently devising plans to have a radius tool that will be ajustable that mounts to the ways. I've made anvils before but thats when I had a Harrison copy lathe.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 31, 2015)

This is the housing for Andrews ball joint. The ID groves are for snaprings so the whole unit will be rebuildable.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 31, 2015)

I wanted to show off more of the build. Really decent results my lathe needs a bigger spindle motor to actually put a job like this into production.


----------



## Danton (Oct 31, 2015)

Very cool project. What kind of steel are these?


----------



## Alexander (Nov 1, 2015)

Just mild steel. Something like c1018


----------



## Alexander (Nov 1, 2015)

This is the last piece to the puzzle. It is half of the bishing that fits around the ball and allows the joint to pivot.


----------



## EricB (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice work!

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 2, 2015)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Jwest7788 (Nov 5, 2015)

Looking good as always @Alexander !


----------



## Alexander (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks that project was a runaway sucess.


----------

